# سؤال واتمنى الرد



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

سؤال واتمنى الرد بدون فلسفه وبدون اى هروب من الموضوع لان السؤال يهمنى جدا

واتمنى ايضا عدم حذف الموضوع

الرب ينام

 قد رأيت يا رب.لا تسكت يا سيد لا تبتعد عني 23 استيقظ وانتبه الى حكمي يا الهي وسيدي الى دعواي
؟
ما رأيكم بهذا الكلام بدون فلسلفه وانا مقلتش ادبى عشان مجتاج عضويتى
تحياتى احمد كيمو​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*ممكن تجبلنا النص واضح أكتر ؟؟؟

يعنى هات الشاهد *


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الشاهد حاضر اجبلك السؤال تانى
هل الرب عندكم ينام
قد رأيت يا رب.لا تسكت يا سيد لا تبتعد عني 23 استيقظ وانتبه الى حكمي يا الهي وسيدي الى دعواي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*بعدين أخى العزيز

حط مواضيعك فى المكان الصح*

يعنى هنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> الشاهد حاضر اجبلك السؤال تانى
> هل الرب عندكم ينام
> قد رأيت يا رب.لا تسكت يا سيد لا تبتعد عني 23 استيقظ وانتبه الى حكمي يا الهي وسيدي الى دعواي



*مفهمتنيش مش بقلك عيدها 

انا عايزة الشاهد يعنى الأصحاح و العدد .. 

ماينفعش تجيب جملة مقطوعة قبليها و بعديها و تقلى يعنى اية !!!!

عايزة الشاهد*


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ليكى ع الهروب من الموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

sito_caiba2 قال:


> شكرا ليكى ع الهروب من الموضوع



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بقولك انتى اكتر واحده تقدرى تهربى من الموضوع كويس


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> بقولك انتى اكتر واحده تقدرى تهربى من الموضوع كويس



*موضوع أية هو دة موضوع أساسآ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جايب الجملة اللى بتسأل عليها منين ؟؟؟

مش تجبلى الشاهد عشان أقدر أرد عليك ؟؟؟؟

حاجة غريبة !!!*


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جايبه من العهد الجديد اللى فاكرينه مقدس


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
لان شمسه تشرق على الاخيار و الاشرار

اولا يا اخ او اخت سيتو انت طرحت موضوعك في المنتدى العام و المنتدى العام غير متخصص بالمواضيع الدينية, فكيف تريد من موضوعك ان نجيب عليه؟

اضافة الى انك وضعت النص دون ذكر الشاهد

لكن على اي حال شاهد النص هو المزامير الاصحاح 35 و العدد 22 و 23
*قَدْ رَأَيْتَ يَا رَبُّ. لاَ تَسْكُتْ يَا سَيِّدُ. لاَ تَبْتَعِدْ عَنِّي. *
* اسْتَيْقِظْ وَانْتَبِهْ إِلَى حُكْمِي يَا إِلَهِي وَسَيِّدِي إِلَى دَعْوَايَ.*

و لا اعرف اين وجه الاعتراض على الموضوع؟

الى ان تشرح لنا اين وجهة الاعتراض يبقى لينا تكملة في الموضوع

ينقل الى قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

انتا بتقولى فين الاعتراض عموما شكرا على نقل الموضوع بس هو ربكم بينام لو قلتلى اه هو بينام
يبقى خلاص مش هكمل الموضوع طالما هو بينام ؟


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اه نسيت انا اسمى احمد كيمو مش سيتو كايبا 
ده اسم مستعار عشان اعرف اسجل عندكم


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> انتا بتقولى فين الاعتراض عموما شكرا على نقل الموضوع بس هو ربكم بينام لو قلتلى اه هو بينام
> يبقى خلاص مش هكمل الموضوع طالما هو بينام ؟


 
هل النص يقول ان ربنا ينام يا اخ احمد كيمو؟


----------



## SHAZLY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*فراشة ......  مزامير ... الاصحاح 35  .... العدد 23*


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا شاذلى على مرورك واعطاء الاصحاح
لكن احب ااقولك حاجه من النص
اسْتَيْقِظْ وَانْتَبِهْ إِلَى حُكْمِي يَا إِلَهِي وَسَيِّدِي إِلَى دَعْوَايَ
ممكن تقولى ايه المعنى بقى اللى بيدور فى دماغك كده
مع خالص تحياتى
احمد كيمو _ جنود الله _ Shazly


----------



## SHAZLY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

امال معنى استيقظ ايه يا باشا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> شكرا شاذلى على مرورك واعطاء الاصحاح
> لكن احب ااقولك حاجه من النص
> اسْتَيْقِظْ وَانْتَبِهْ إِلَى حُكْمِي يَا إِلَهِي وَسَيِّدِي إِلَى دَعْوَايَ
> ممكن تقولى ايه المعنى بقى اللى بيدور فى دماغك كده
> ...


 
هل معني الاستيقاظ ان الله نائم؟
طلب من داود بالاستيقاظ و التنبه لا بمعنى الصحو من النوم
قالكلمة العبرية المستخدمة في النص هي:
עוּר
والتي بمعنى التنبه و اليقظة 

فطلب داود من الله ذلك لدعواه و حكمه

اتمنى تكون الصورة وضحت ليك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

يعنى هو كده يعنى مش واخد باله من اللى بيحصل ولا ايه بالظبط​


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> يعنى هو كده يعنى مش واخد باله من اللى بيحصل ولا ايه بالظبط​


 
طبعا الله كلي العلم و المعرفة, لكن داود يناجي الله مزاميره طالبا منه التنبه لمطالبه
فهي كما انت تطلب من الله و تدعيله بعد صلاتك و تقول له يا رب اسمع و استجب
هل معنى ذلك ان الله اصم و لا يسمع؟ ام معناها ان الله لا يستجب؟
بالطبع لا هذا و لا ذلك
و الحال نفسه ينطبق على المزمور 35

سلام و نعمة


----------



## coptic hero (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> يعنى هو كده يعنى مش واخد باله من اللى بيحصل ولا ايه بالظبط​


 
يا سيد كيمو 
انت معذور معلش احنا لما بنكلم ربنا فى الصلاه بنكلم ربنا الحنون ونطلبه بلجاجه وداله (عشم )يعنى بالعاميه. احنا الهنا هو اله رحمه وهو يطلب منا ان ندعوه ابا لنا ومعنى الايه التى ذكرتها ليس ان الله ينام ولكن زى ما اقول لسيادتك قبل البدء فى موضوع ما لفظ (اصحى معايا أو ركز معايا ) وبعدين ربنا عاوزنا نكلمه بطلبات من القلب كأنك بتكلم ابوك الآرضى بداله


----------



## SHAZLY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا ً يا ماي روك على الرد *


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا اخ coptic hero ليس من تعليمنا ان نصف الاخرين بالحمير*
*انا حررت مشاركتك و اتمنى منك ان لا تعيد مثل هذه الالفاظ في محاوراتك مع الطرف الاخر*

*و الاخوة انا رديت على مشاركتك اذا في اعتراض او تعليق عليها يا ريت نستمر دون الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

هو معنى كده انك تحذف مشاركتنا وتعدل مكانه انتا عادل اوى وانا اللى اتوقفت عشان قولت كلمة عابره فى النص
وهو شتمنا وعادى فيها ايه لما اعدل مكانه عموما كويس انك عادل اوى وده مش موضوعنا
بس معناه ايه
ان لما اجى ادعى ربنا ااقوله اصحى استيقظ يعنى هو نايم


----------



## SHAZLY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا استاذ ماي روك .... ازاي تحذف ردي كله 

وتسيب رد الاستاذ زي ماهو 

انا نزلت صورة هنا ردا ً على كلامة ليه الصورة اتمسحت 

ونزلت برضه نصوص من كتابك رداً على اسماء الله الحسنى 

ازاي تمسح ردي وتسيب ردة .... مع انه هو اللي خرج عن الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

تقريبا خايف من الحقيقه يا شاذلى


----------



## SHAZLY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *يا اخ coptic hero ليس من تعليمنا ان نصف الاخرين بالحمير*
> *انا حررت مشاركتك و اتمنى منك ان لا تعيد مثل هذه الالفاظ في محاوراتك مع الطرف الاخر*
> 
> *و الاخوة انا رديت على مشاركتك اذا في اعتراض او تعليق عليها يا ريت نستمر دون الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع*
> ...



*ياريت بلاش هروب للإسلاميات .... وليك بعض صفات الرب من انجيلك 

أرميا 10 العدد 6 

6 لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ يَا رَبُّ! عَظِيمٌ أَنْتَ، وَعَظِيمٌ اسْمُكَ فِي الْجَبَرُوتِ
الملوك الثانى 22 العدد 16

هكذا قال الرب: هئنذا جالب شرا على هذا الموضع وعلى سكانه، كل كلام السفر الذي قرأه ملك يهوذا*


----------



## coptic hero (9 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *يا اخ coptic hero ليس من تعليمنا ان نصف الاخرين بالحمير*
> *انا حررت مشاركتك و اتمنى منك ان لا تعيد مثل هذه الالفاظ في محاوراتك مع الطرف الاخر*
> 
> *و الاخوة انا رديت على مشاركتك اذا في اعتراض او تعليق عليها يا ريت نستمر دون الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع*
> ...


 
اولا يا اخ روك لم اشتمهم ولكن ذكرت المعنى علينا وقلت ربنا مش عايزنا زى ............ بمعنى ان الله يريد روحنا بلا تمثيل او حفظ هو يريد كلمات من القلب وليست محفوظه


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> بس معناه ايه
> ان لما اجى ادعى ربنا ااقوله اصحى استيقظ يعنى هو نايم


 
لا تحمل النص اكثر مما عليه, النص يدعو للاستيقاظ و انا شرحتلك معنى الكلمة بأنها تخص التنبه لا الصحوة من النوى فبلاش تدليس و تدخل اصحى بالنص لانها مش موجودة من خلال النص الكريم
و ايضا لما طرحتلك مثال لما تصلي و تطلب منا ربنا يا رب اسمع يا رب استجب
هل معنى ان ربنا اصم او لا يستجيب؟ بالطبع لا فنفس الشئ ينطبق مع المزمور

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> *يا استاذ ماي روك .... ازاي تحذف ردي كله *
> 
> *وتسيب رد الاستاذ زي ماهو *
> 
> ...


 
احنا بنتكلم عن المزمور و معنى الاستيقاظ و انا شرحت المعنى

يعني ردك ان تظهر صفات الله من الكتاب المقدس ليس له اي علاقة بالموضوع!


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> اولا يا اخ روك لم اشتمهم ولكن ذكرت المعنى علينا وقلت ربنا مش عايزنا زى ............ بمعنى ان الله يريد روحنا بلا تمثيل او حفظ هو يريد كلمات من القلب وليست محفوظه


هههههههههه ضحكتنى وانا ماليش نفس
الكلمه اللى انتا قولتها مش شتيمه ؟
تانى شىء انتا اكبر ممثل لانك انتا عارف ان كتابك محرف
تالت شىء العداله باينه فى المنتدى 
رابع شىء والاهم انتوا احسن ناس تهربوا من الاسئله​


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> تقريبا خايف من الحقيقه يا شاذلى


 
*يا ريت تبطل هذا الاسلوب الصبياني*
*لو خايف كان حذفت الموضوع من اصله ...*


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> *ياريت بلاش هروب للإسلاميات .... وليك بعض صفات الرب من انجيلك *
> 
> *أرميا 10 العدد 6 *
> 
> ...


 
لا اله الا المسيح... ما علاقة النصوص هذا بموضوعنا؟
بتطلب عدم التشتيت و انت تشتت الموضوع؟
اخر تحذير لك في هذا الموضوع
اي تشتيت اخر سأحذفه


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> اولا يا اخ روك لم اشتمهم ولكن ذكرت المعنى علينا وقلت ربنا مش عايزنا زى ............ بمعنى ان الله يريد روحنا بلا تمثيل او حفظ هو يريد كلمات من القلب وليست محفوظه


 
ردك كان مجرح بأي حال من الاحوال بوصف الحمير
طلبت منك عدم تكرار هذه الحال و خلاص يا coptic hero


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*حنبقى في موضوع المزمور و لا ناوين تنطون لغير موضوع؟*


----------



## SHAZLY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح... ما علاقة النصوص هذا بموضوعنا؟
> بتطلب عدم التشتيت و انت تشتت الموضوع؟
> اخر تحذير لك في هذا الموضوع
> اي تشتيت اخر سأحذفه



*يا استاذ يا محترم 

انا لم اخرج من الموضوع انا لم اكتب هذه النصوص الا عندما كتب هو صفات الله من اسماء الله الحسنى

وحضرتك دخلت مسحت كلامي وردي وسيبت كلامه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ازاي .... فهمني انت ... مين اللي خرج من الموضوع ؟؟؟

انت كده محايد ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> *يا استاذ يا محترم *
> 
> *انا لم اخرج من الموضوع انا لم اكتب هذه النصوص الا عندما كتب هو صفات الله من اسماء الله الحسنى*
> 
> ...


 
انا مسحت كلامه المسئ و تركت كلامه الي في صلب الموضوع
بخصوص الصلاة و الطلب من الله
و الان على اي حال من الاحوال
انا بقلك تجاهل ان مداخلة خارجية و خليك معي في المحاورة (ولو الاخ احمد هو الي طرح الموضوع و انت جاي حاشر نفسك بالنص)

و الان في اي مداخلة بخصوص المزمور 35 و شبهة ان الله ينام ام لا؟


----------



## SHAZLY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> انا مسحت كلامه المسئ و تركت كلامه الي في صلب الموضوع
> بخصوص الصلاة و الطلب من الله
> و الان على اي حال من الاحوال
> انا بقلك تجاهل ان مداخلة خارجية و خليك معي في المحاورة (ولو الاخ احمد هو الي طرح الموضوع و انت جاي حاشر نفسك بالنص)
> ...



*طيب هو ذكر كلمات الله الحسنى ايه علاقة بالموضوع يا محترم .... ليه متحذفشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا محشضرتشي نفسي ... الانسة فراشة طلبت الاصحاح وانا جبتهولها .... *


----------



## Twin (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*أزيكوا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااي أخوتي*

*أية عملين أية*
*وأزي الأخ كاسر *
*أكيد كويس يا شاذلي أبقي سلملي عليه*​*وأيه الجديد دة*


SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> احمد كيمو _ جنود الله _ Shazly


*مش كان بج هيرو معاكم بدل أحمد كيمو*​
*عامة منورين*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> *طيب هو ذكر كلمات الله الحسنى ايه علاقة بالموضوع يا محترم .... ليه متحذفشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *انا محشضرتشي نفسي ... الانسة فراشة طلبت الاصحاح وانا جبتهولها .... *


 
لا اله الا المسيح.. يعني صار اعتراضك في الموضوع على كلمات الله الحسنى (اسماء الله الحنسى) و لا تعليق بصلب و جوهر الموضوع؟
المهم انا حذفت كلمات الله الحسنى حتى لا تزعل
و الان في اي رد بخصوص المزمور 35؟


----------



## SHAZLY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااااااي أخوتي*
> 
> *أية عملين أية*
> ...



*
اهلا يا امير ... والله ليك وحشة 

الاخ كاسر بيسلم عليك وهيجيلك تاني ان شاء الله 

المشكلة انكوا عاملينله اجنور دخول .... هو هينزل ويندوز جديد وهيجيلك تاني .... تخفشي  *


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> *اهلا يا امير ... والله ليك وحشة *
> 
> *الاخ كاسر بيسلم عليك وهيجيلك تاني ان شاء الله *
> 
> *المشكلة انكوا عاملينله اجنور دخول .... هو هينزل ويندوز جديد وهيجيلك تاني .... تخفشي *


 
فكرك لو عايز اعمله بلوك حيرجع لو غير الوندوز؟
صدقني لو يغير الكمبيوتر كله مش يقدر يدخل... بس انا مش لم استعمل هذه الطريقة معه
و على العموم لو يرجع و يكون مؤدب مثل ما بدأ يبقى مية اهلين و سهلين فيه, صار لينا فترة ما ضاحكين في الحوارات صدقني..

و الان من جديد

في اي مداخلة بخصةص المزمور 35 و شبهة ان الله ينام ام لا؟


----------



## SHAZLY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح.. يعني صار اعتراضك في الموضوع على كلمات الله الحسنى (اسماء الله الحنسى) و لا تعليق بصلب و جوهر الموضوع؟
> المهم انا حذفت كلمات الله الحسنى حتى لا تزعل
> و الان في اي رد بخصوص المزمور 35؟



*انا مش زعلان يا استاذ ماي روك .... ومش المفروض ان انا اللي قولك تحذف ايه وتسيب ايه 

لأن حضرتك المشرف 

بس انا رديت على كلامه اللي خرج به عن الموضوع .... وهو اول من خرج عن الموضوع 

وانا قولتلك قبل كده متشكر على ردك .... ايه لازمة بقى الخروج عن الموضوع من الاستاذ ده ؟؟*


----------



## Twin (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا مش خايف ومستنيكم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااي شاذلي*


SHAZLY قال:


> *اهلا يا امير ... والله ليك وحشة *
> 
> *الاخ كاسر بيسلم عليك وهيجيلك تاني ان شاء الله *
> 
> *المشكلة انكوا عاملينله اجنور دخول .... هو هينزل ويندوز جديد وهيجيلك تاني .... تخفشي *


 
*لا يا عم أنا مش خايف *
*أنا مستنيكم*
*علشان الموضوع أياه *
*أوعوا تنسوا*
سؤال اليك يا ماى روك أنت شخصيا​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> *انا مش زعلان يا استاذ ماي روك .... ومش المفروض ان انا اللي قولك تحذف ايه وتسيب ايه *
> 
> *لأن حضرتك المشرف *
> 
> ...


 
انا لفت انتباهي الاساءة الي عرضها و شغلت فكري عن البقية, و على اي حال اي تشتيت بالموضوع انا حذفته

يبقى نعتبر الموضوع انتهى بالنسبة ليك
و الان فين الاخ احمد و لا سيتو طارح الموضوع؟


----------



## SHAZLY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> فكرك لو عايز اعمله بلوك حيرجع لو غير الوندوز؟
> صدقني لو يغير الكمبيوتر كله مش يقدر يدخل... بس انا مش لم استعمل هذه الطريقة معه
> و على العموم لو يرجع و يكون مؤدب مثل ما بدأ يبقى مية اهلين و سهلين فيه, صار لينا فترة ما ضاحكين في الحوارات صدقني..
> 
> ...



*يا استاذ اول من غلط ... هو انت ... وهو لم يسب احد الا عندما تطاول احد المتكلمين معه على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

نحن لا نغضب لسبنا .... ولكن لا نسكت عند سب نبينا 

وبالنسبة لموضوع دخولة هنا ... هو مش داخل الجنة يعني علشان تمنعه من الدخول !!!*


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

SHAZLY قال:


> *يا استاذ اول من غلط ... هو انت ... وهو لم يسب احد الا عندما تطاول احد المتكلمين معه على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم *
> 
> *نحن لا نغضب لسبنا .... ولكن لا نسكت عند سب نبينا *
> 
> *وبالنسبة لموضوع دخولة هنا ... هو مش داخل الجنة يعني علشان تمنعه من الدخول !!!*


 
اولا لست انا من طرده من المنتدى
ثانيا متى غلطت في رسوله في حوارنا؟
و بالنسبة لدخوله فانا قلت لك اني لم امنعه
لكن اذا كان مفكر ان حيرجع ليقل ادبه بنفس الصورة القديمة ومفكر اني مش اقدر اطرده طرد نهائي فخليه لا يتعب نفسه لاني عندي من الطرق الكثيرة لكي اوقفه عند حده
في خلاف ذلك انا كمان اريده يرجع حتى يكمل المحاورة الي وجهها لي و طرد بعدها من مشرف اخر لقلة ادبه الفضيعة

سلام و نعمة


----------

